# Alternatives to WebIRESS?



## Broadway (12 March 2007)

Just looking for better real time intraday share price monitoring program for aussie data.

Something that allows you to scan through lots of separate intraday graphs from different stocks fairly quickly without having to type in the code or go through multiple mouse clicks.

Sharescope from the usa/uk had a great system where you could simply mouse scroll through intraday data from hundreds of stocks with the mouse wheel only, but cant find anything similar for aussie data, to catch those rallies before the 'big boys' get there.

Anyway, any help greatly appreciated.  

cheers.


----------

